# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  đăng ký vé máy bay tết 2015

## nguyenmytien

*"ĐĂNG KÝ VÉ MÁY BAY TẾT 2015"



*Tin tức vé Tết của các  hãng *Vietnam Airlines, Vietjet Air, Jetstar Pacific* sẽ được *Fidibooking*  cập nhật liên tục và nhanh nhất. Quý khách thường xuyên truy cập  *fidibooking.vn* để nhận tin vé khuyến mãi nhanh nhất nhé !!!.
Đại lý vé máy bay Fidi đang triển khai chương trình


Chỉ cần gọi đến "0909.004.317"Đăng ký vé tết đầy đủ thông tin Họ tên, hành trình, ngày giờ bay, email... của quý khách Quý khách sẽ nhận được thông tin giá vé máy bay tết nhanh nhấtGiá vé ưu đãi dành cho hành khách đăng ký vé sớmLuôn có vé tết mùa cao điểm 



 Tết nguyên đáng 2015 ngày mùng 1 sẽ rơi vào 19/02/2015. Thời gian trước tết từ mùng 26,27,28, 29 và 30 âm lịch sẽ rơi vào các ngày từ 14 - 18/02/2015. Vì số lượng vé tết có hạn nên các hãng hàng không sẽ chia lịch bán vé tết nên thời gian khuyến mãi có hạn nên hãy đặt vé sớm để có được vé về quê ăn tết như ý.



Thông tin liên hệ:
*Công ty Cổ Phần FIDITOUR*
*Địa chỉ:* 129 Nguyễn Huệ, Quận 1, Tp Hồ Chí Minh
*Website*: www.fiditour.com
*Điện thoại*: (08) 39141414 - Ext: 419
*Di động:* 0909.004.317
*Skype:* nguyenmytien317
*Yahoo:* fiditourveonline3

----------

